# pc not sending signal to monitor



## munoshi (Sep 3, 2005)

Ok so i had posted this thread awhile back
however its no longer present, definatly due to myself, kind put this pc
on the back burner for a while but i would like to get the problem taken care of
now so any help would be appreciated greatly

heres the prob...

out of nowhere the pc stopped sending signal to the monitor
unless you sit there and turn it on and off a couple times
then once it finaly does it will eventually lock up shortly 
after booting OS 

i thought it might be a ram issue so i switched that out but still 
having same trouble,
also just through process of elimination i swapped in new hard drive thinking
something might be a miss there "which i do think that the hard drive that was in machine was shot but anyway" even dropping in new hard drive did not remedy this
put in pci video card think the onboard video might be giving out
but alas nothing....

i ve checked all ides and jumpers and everything checks out..

i just dont understand , is it the motherboard?
or am i missing something?
oh also have tried on 5 different functional monitors 
and there is no diagnostic peeps upon turning machine on
if that helps

thanks in advance!


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

When you installed the PCI video card did you tell the bios to use PCI for video. Sometime it will not reconize it unless you tell it to.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

power supply,have you another or can you borrow one that youcan put in to check


----------



## munoshi (Sep 3, 2005)

hmmm. i looked in the bios however i did not see a place to 
disable the onboard video, but there has to be one right?

ill definatly look at that!

and also im sure i probably have another psu lying around somewhere
that i can try, very cool this has definatly brought hope

ill try tomorrow and ill post back my results,

thanks again!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if there is no option in the bios,disable it from the device manager
when you change the video over restart in vga or safe mode to get vision on the monitor so that you can see to install the drivers


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Does the pc shutdown or simply lock up?

is there a fan on the Graphics card? Is it spinning? It is possible it is overheating and locking up the pc.


----------



## munoshi (Sep 3, 2005)

ok i tried a different psu but still having the same problem...

and yes all fans are spinning , the video at the moment is onboard
and when this began i purchased a pci video card as there is no 
agp slot... ill throw that in again tomorrow and ill follow dai's
instructions and post back results,

and yes once i do get a signal , once i get windows booted it will usually 
last 10-20 minutes then lock up , however even in swapping the hard drive 
its still not consistantly sending a signal to the monitor, at first i thought 
that might be part of the prob but then just figured hard drive was faulty
or possibly infected with something,

im keeping my fingers crossed on the video card and hoping for the best
and ill try a few other things then post back what i had done and 
the current status of issue...

although im beginning to wonder if theres maybe a loose sauder on the 
board or some type of overheating thing 

but if it was overheating would it not at least send signal and then eventually 
loose it?

i apologize for any spelling errors made typing on the fly.
thanks again guys for such a quick response, your awesome!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are the ratings of the original supply and the second one you tried
and what are the specs of the computer with the problem


----------

